# Wed. 3/24/10 PlayaLinda



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Pomps start to show up again. I caught 2 decent size yesterday. Whitings are almost every cast. I would say 35 - 40% of them are 15" or bigger. I got 18 whitings and 2 pomps in about 2 hours. All caught on frozen clam between 4:30 - 6:30PM.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice, pictures?


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

What lot were you fishing at.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Awsome. I am going to hit Ormond this weekend. I suspect it maybe another week or two before the fish show up but I gotta shake this cabin fever. Nice work on the catch.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

As far as whiting, does the tide really make any difference?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> As far as whiting, does the tide really make any difference?


Incoming is usually best.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Fished Lot#1 on Thursday and caught 26 whiting, 2 short pomps and tons of short blues. There were several other people catching whiting short pomps and blues. It appears the pomps are on their way back. Will be trying again early next week. Will post an updated report.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

fished there saturday forgot the preped shrimp, bought frozen from the bait store. they were rotton b4 they even thawed never again! i will buy them live and at least when they die i will atleast know they are fresh. anyway managed to pull 3 whiting 5 blues and 1 huge knock down. the man fishing next to me landed a 48" + red on a finger mullet. the water was clean up until the incoming tide. the temp wasnt too bad had to walk out to the sandbar to lob the nasty shrimp out. also caught 1 sandflea big enough to hook:fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fresh chunks of clam is a pompano killer and stays on the hook better.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

gonna go that rout this weekend i just couldnt belive the frozen i have bought them there b4 and never seen them like this it was awful!! they looked decent in the freezer


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

ok this may sound strange but i have been fishing playlinda since 1974 and i have never once used clams can you get them from 1 of the bait houses there locally? and use a baitholder 2/0 hook on a dropper doop or will they stay on a kahle hook on a pomp rig getting slung pretty far? any help will be appericated. thanks mike, i will be out there saturday


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

mjg3 said:


> ok this may sound strange but i have been fishing playlinda since 1974 and i have never once used clams can you get them from 1 of the bait houses there locally? and use a baitholder 2/0 hook on a dropper doop or will they stay on a kahle hook on a pomp rig getting slung pretty far? any help will be appericated. thanks mike, i will be out there saturday



Circle or Kahle are fine (a fair amount of us use our own rigs I use 1/0's ), Most of the bait shops have live clams right there.. action bait and tackle, capt hooks, and the other one I forget the name. As emanuel said try to get live ones (Sometimes those bait stores dont have them). 


Personally, I am against the frozen kind at the bait stores. Id go to publix and get some there before a bait store.

That kind at the bait stores just does not want to stay on the hook even if you tie it on there with thread


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah like i was saying the frozen shrimp was similar to trying to get a very ripe tomatoe to stay on! i normally get my shrimp from wd then peel them and salt them for a day or two. i have just been dying to get out. i have been honeydoing for the last 6 months!!! got my final on my roof thurs 3/25 and i was going fishing sat. ive been out long enough to get out of my casting rythm and got my casting finger on the 4th cast. damb powerpro! i am seriously considering going to a casting set-up this year vs my spinning gear. not that i will retire the 6500 baitrunners, but that is a different topic. :fishing:


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm gonna give it a try on Tuesday.

Sunrise at 7:20
High Tide at 8:20 am
Winds from the west

The planets are all in alignment.

Now I just need for the fish to show up!


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

where do you find the table for playlinda?


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

Playlinda Tides: http://www.mobilegeographics.com:81/locations/4725.html


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ponce Inlet water is very clear this morning! Reeled in 4 good sized sheepshead, but snagged or came off..
Anyway, I'd like to try out Playalinda. Haven't been there in a long time. Took me a long time to make up my mind that frozen baitshop shrimp sucks. Publix seafood shrimp is the best bet. Salting anything is my last option. Will any lot do, or doesn't it matter at Playalinda?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

OtterPop said:


> Circle or Kahle are fine (a fair amount of us use our own rigs I use 1/0's ), Most of the bait shops have live clams right there.. action bait and tackle, capt hooks, and the other one I forget the name. As emanuel said try to get live ones (Sometimes those bait stores dont have them).
> 
> 
> Personally, I am against the frozen kind at the bait stores. Id go to publix and get some there before a bait store.
> ...


Live clams at the baitshops? Wow, great. I'll have to make a note of which ones have it. If you could choose one bait, what is it at Playalinda? Clams, live shrimp??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Clams.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Fished lot#1 yesterday. Landed 4 fat pomps 14 in to 18 in. Also caught a ton of blues and a few whiting including a some bulls. I observed other several other fishermen also catching some large pomps in the immediate area. So folks, the run is on.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

well just as i thought i was getting over there sat the wife reminded me about the scheduled lift off of the space shuttle


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

mjg3,

Fishing is close start Fri. and will re-open a day after a successful launch.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

what about the north end? turtlemound/appolo? i have been looking on the canaveral nat sea shore web and it says nothing about the north end being closed. gotta get out this weekend, it will be about 3 weeks b4 i can get out again


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

North end of National Seashore, access from New Smyrna/Port Orange area is OPEN. It is not affect by shuttle launch. I heard they are catching pomps up there too.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

This is how I was shown. Open the clam,cut the tough orange section off and use it first. Take the remainder of the clam/gut bag (soft gooey part) and put it in a container with a bunch of kosher salt and toss it in the cooler. Later, when you run out of the tough orange pieces, switch to the gut bag pieces that have now toughened up a bit in the salt. :fishing::beer:


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

will do!


----------

